# New Holland 5610



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Im working on a 5610 for my neighbor. The hydraulics on the lift cylinder leak off occasionaly. This usually happens when he moves the position lever to the down position and tries to return to neutral or up. The attachment will keep going down. He said its worse with heavier attachments and it also leaks off sometimes when he is moving on rough ground and hits large bumps. I can't get it to act up but I suspect the cylinder safety valve. Has any one ran into this or is this a common problem with this model? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Is this on a remote cyl? Is it an internal or external leak? at the cly or valve?


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

This is the main lift cylinder under the seat. The one that raises and lowers the rear attachments. When I was talking about hydraulics leaking off I meant the position of the attachment leaks off. There are no external leaks. I havent really dove in head first yet, I have a few ideas after reading in the book but I was hoping to find some one that had run into this before and save me some troubleshooting time. Thanks for your quick reply and let me know if you can help.


----------

